# Engine bay dressing



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm after a dressing I can spray on & leave it to a satin finish. Is there one by Megs that smells of banana's? I vaguely remember this as it impressed me. 

I clean the bays with G101 & brushes, then usually perl but want a better result on everything that I just cannot reach etc. 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

What dilution ratio you use PERL with ?. 1:1 or neat works for me.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

AS finish is good, you can water it down if required.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Sonus Trim & Motor coat is a great product.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

I was thinking this the other day after a clean and steam of the engine bay I had nothing to apply afterwars


----------



## CorradoVR6 (Aug 24, 2010)

I use 303, it's awesome!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

CorradoVR6 said:


> I use 303, it's awesome!


Another for 303,so easy to use!


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Who makes it Meg's?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You could spray perl on and leave or the auto finesse dressle.

Actually 303 is the company name and they are referring to the Aerospace Protectant.

http://www.303products.com/


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Aerospace 303 the above are talking about

I still use Car Pro PERL however when ive run out ive heard good things about AF dressle whish is meant to be just like 303 but marginally better


----------



## CorradoVR6 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh yeah, sorry. Specifically this one:

http://www.303products.com/303r-aerospace-protectant-16oz.html

Spray on, walk away!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Using Perl neat, it's my fave but I want something I can spray all over & shut the Bonner to return to a lovely satin even finish. 

Got Auutosmart finish, not keen on it. Not keen on Dressel, 303 was ok.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

magpieV6 said:


> Using Perl neat, it's my fave but I want something I can spray all over & shut the Bonner to return to a lovely satin even finish.
> 
> Got Auutosmart finish, not keen on it. Not keen on Dressel, 303 was ok.


If you like using PERL neat, you can also try diluting it 3:1 in a spritz bottle for applications like engine bays, and in my experience this works rather well for what you are looking for... :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

303 or PERL 1:3. Either work well.


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

Sonus Trim and Motor Kote or 303 Aerospace Protectant.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

CorradoVR6 said:


> I use 303, it's awesome!


Another vote here for 303 - used it for the first time today and rate it very highly. Only used the Megs Engine Dressing before (I think that was it's actual name too), can't remember whether it smelt of bananas or not though. The Megs performed well too though.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Meguiars Hyper Dressing 1:3 for the perfect satin finish :thumb: Bump it up to 1:1 to get a glossy finish


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Another vote for Perl, I dilute it but don't know what ratio, a glug of Perl and fill the bottle up  works for me anyway :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Another for 303,so easy to use!


I use 303 too :thumb:


----------

